# ارجوافادتي بمعلومات عن ال w-cdma



## daradkeh (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
احتاج الى معلومات عن ال CDMA & W-CDMA تفيد في مشروع تخرج عن 
"W_CDMA scanners"


----------



## مهندس حتى النخاع (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

CDMA = Code Division Multiple Access هي ببساطة مشاركة جميع المستخدين لنفس الوقت ونفس النطاق والذي يميز كل مشترك عن الأخر هو الشفرة (CODING) بحيث يقوم المرسل بأرسال الأشارة مشفرة بشفرة خاصة والمستقبل عنده نفس شفرة المرسل بحيث ان المستقبل يستقبل جميع أشارات المرسلين وأذا كاملها (Integration) على نفس الشفرة سوف تضعف جميع الأشارات ماعدا أشارة المرسل ويتم استخلاص الأشارة الأصلية بفلتر... ,وهي كما هو معلوم هي تقنية الجيل الثالث...
و الW-CDMA= Wide-band Code Division Multiple Access
هي تستخدم نطاق أكبر من سابقتها...
و لمعلومات أكثر:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_division_multiple_access

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WCDMA


----------



## براء العزاوي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز يمكنك الاستفادة من كتاب لاثي(الطبعة الاخيره) في الاتصالات فهو يحتوي على شرح سهل ومبسط لل cdma


----------



## mah2010 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأخي العزيز ماهو الكتاب الذي تقصده واين رابط التحميل


----------

